# FS: Pair of PG Ti15s, SVC



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

In good shape, great subs. $450USD shipped Lower 48 and Canada. No trades. 1 sub has a small dent in the cone. Any questions please private message me. Thanks.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

up............


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt..........


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt.............


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt...........


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

bump


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

bump.....


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

400 shipped.....


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt....


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

380 shipped.......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

bump......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt.........


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

350 shipped......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt...........


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt....


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

bump


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt.......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt........


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

325 shipped.....


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt............


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

On eBay now, low reserve 2 Phoenix Gold TI15 4 ohm Titanium 15" subwoofers | eBay


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Still for sale on DIYMA, PM me if you have questions.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

still got em......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt........


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

300 shipped......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

ttt......


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

up


----------

